# cant find a download for this rom help please



## ronburgandy (Nov 2, 2011)

* [ROM] [R3]BLURR3D V2.0 PBX MOTO Kernel*

ive looked everywhere and all the links i try are dead. can someone point me in the right direction. im currently using an eclipse rom but would like to make a change. i want a more customizable rom.


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

I don think it is compatible with the latest kernals.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?rvnuvmd7sn0a379

That is [K] in3tx 90X compatible I used it with 904 and it worked great... hope that helps re and de got replaced by this

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

